# POST UP ALL TRIKE'S



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## socios b.c. prez

I have to post my trike but its not finished. Maybe tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 17 2005, 08:22 PM
> *I have to post my trike but its not finished. Maybe tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2866342[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Before pic. New pic tomorrow.


----------



## 713WildBill

I have never been able to post a picture of my old trike. Only one time have I been able to resize correctly, and the pic was of the back of it. Theres a black/white of it in the lrb 02 spring and color pic in street custom mag july 03


----------



## ozlowrider

heres an australian trike


----------



## noe_from_texas

another of socios' trike


----------



## noe_from_texas

you don't mind right socios? :dunno:


----------



## ozlowrider

:scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 17 2005, 07:38 PM
> *another of socios' trike
> [snapback]2866418[/snapback]​*



Not at all. lol, I forgot about the second picture. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

nice system


----------



## noe_from_texas

i resized it too small


----------



## 713WildBill

Noe when you resized it, what did you type in.


----------



## noe_from_texas

open the picture up in Paint, then go to Image, then Stretch and skew, then put the horizontal and vertical at about 45 each, then OK, then save it as whatever you want. then post it


----------



## 713WildBill

Did that still won't post


----------



## ozlowrider

some more trikes


----------



## ozlowrider

has anyone ever relised that the goose neck is backwards on that bike


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## socios b.c. prez

LOWRIDERTRIKE81, is that your blue trike?


----------



## 66wita6

BEFORE...


----------



## 66wita6

AFTER....


----------



## 66wita6

THE LIL BULLET WENT INTO HYBERNATION ,AND IS COMING OUT....


----------



## 66wita6

I WISH I COULD POST SUM PICS, BUT I THINK IT WOULD RUIN THE SURPRISE....POST PICS LATER


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 17 2005, 09:20 PM
> *LOWRIDERTRIKE81, is that your blue trike?
> [snapback]2866656[/snapback]​*


NAW HOMIE MINE IS ON STR8 CLOWN'N WEB SITE. :biggrin:


----------



## MexicanoAIR

mine


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## ozlowrider

do u have any more pics of that green bike but not such a close up


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Mar 17 2005, 11:20 PM
> *do u have any more pics of that green bike but not such a close up
> [snapback]2867044[/snapback]​*


NAW HOMIE THOSE ARE THE ONLY ONE'S I GOT.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Mar 17 2005, 10:33 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2866924[/snapback]​*


I Helped build that trike and my dad did the upholstery.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 17 2005, 11:28 PM
> *I Helped build that trike and my dad did the upholstery.
> [snapback]2867078[/snapback]​*


HELL YEAH THAT'S A BAD AZZ TRIKE.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## ozlowrider

do u know the name of the green bike


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## Clown Confusion

what green bike


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Mar 17 2005, 11:31 PM
> *do u know the name of the green bike
> [snapback]2867092[/snapback]​*


DRAGONS REVENGE


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## low1

You Americans have some fucking nice bikes! The attention to detail is amazing.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## DLNKWNTL

hmm here a nz 1


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## DLNKWNTL

hey her a few nz 1s well our bikes r not as good as yours but stil its a lolo we cant get dose mean parts n shit :0


----------



## sys7em

pics look good :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas

here's a sneek peek at socios b.c. prez' new & improved trike, this is what happens when your cool like me, people trust you enough to send you pics and other things before anyone else even know about it :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=128067]


----------



## NorCalLux

myne


----------



## sys7em

:thumbsup: looks good uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 18 2005, 06:09 AM
> *here's a sneek peek at socios b.c. prez' new & improved trike, this is what happens when your cool like me, people trust you enough to send you pics and other things before anyone else even know about it :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=128067]
> [snapback]2867851[/snapback]​*


Thanks Noe. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

it looks like a pice of mirror cut to look like a fork

good chrome plating is what i mean


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 18 2005, 07:09 AM
> *here's a sneek peek at socios b.c. prez' new & improved trike, this is what happens when your cool like me, people trust you enough to send you pics and other things before anyone else even know about it :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=128067]
> [snapback]2867851[/snapback]​*


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 18 2005, 07:42 AM
> *it looks like a pice of mirror cut to look like a fork
> 
> good chrome plating is what i mean
> [snapback]2868183[/snapback]​*


The plater too way too long. It should have been done sooner. I am having a hard time gettiing a goood picture of it cause it reflects soooo much light.


----------



## Clown Confusion

wonder hell it looks on the trike.


----------



## I-beam

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 18 2005, 12:15 PM
> *The plater too way too long. It should have been done sooner. I am having a hard time gettiing a goood picture of it cause it reflects soooo much light.
> [snapback]2868309[/snapback]​*


turn off the flash


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Mar 18 2005, 09:38 AM
> *turn off the flash
> [snapback]2868833[/snapback]​*


The problem isnt the flash, The problem is that the chrome is still new and it reflects everything. It loooks like it isnt there. I have already tried it with no flash. Im not trying to be a dick about it but this isnt the first time I have taken a picture with my camera. I didnt just pick it up from out of no where. Im not a professional photographer so I wont claim that either.


----------



## noe_from_texas

i wish i could bring MY bike to work, that would be cool :biggrin:


----------



## I-beam

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 18 2005, 02:07 PM
> *i wish i could bring MY bike to work, that would be cool :biggrin:
> [snapback]2868952[/snapback]​*


where do you work?


----------



## noe_from_texas

like a good neighbor, State Farm is there :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

just kidding, i work at krisy kreme doughnuts


----------



## I-beam

I reackon you could bring it to state farm or krispy kreme


----------



## noe_from_texas

maybe if i ride it to work


----------



## I-beam

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 18 2005, 03:29 PM
> *maybe if i ride it to work
> [snapback]2869399[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :cheesy: :0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Mar 17 2005, 11:36 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2867119[/snapback]​*


that trike is sick as fuck


----------



## babybikeboi2

Can't wait to see the improvement socios. :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

this is my homies bike. i helped him out. it was his first bike and first show and took a 3rd  hes a solo rider now.


----------



## ozlowrider

sorry to hassle but what is the name of this trike...


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## sys7em

i dont know what it is but this pic every time i see it, it looks like that boy in tha pic is photoshoped into tha pic :dunno: it might be me


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## low1

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Mar 19 2005, 11:58 AM
> *sorry to hassle but what is the name of this trike...
> [snapback]2870235[/snapback]​*


ASYLUM


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Mar 18 2005, 02:55 PM
> *this is my homies bike. i helped him out. it was his first bike and first show and took a 3rd    hes a solo rider now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2870215[/snapback]​*


This is at the Fresno LG show right? The last one in November?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by babybikeboi2_@Mar 18 2005, 02:52 PM
> *Can't wait to see the improvement socios.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2870203[/snapback]​*


Me too. Another all nighter trying to get things finished.


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 18 2005, 05:39 PM
> *Me too. Another all nighter trying to get things finished.
> [snapback]2870668[/snapback]​*


Damn bro all these trike got me thinking. What do you think should I build another one.


----------



## Clown Confusion

hey bro i aways liked that trike ever sine i leave in Salinas.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Mar 18 2005, 04:47 PM
> *Damn bro all these trike got me thinking. What do you think should I build another one.
> [snapback]2870703[/snapback]​*


That would be cool. Oh, and if you can bust it out for May 29th... Uh that would be cool too.  :biggrin:


----------



## long 'n low

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Mar 17 2005, 08:43 PM
> *:scrutinize:
> [snapback]2866442[/snapback]​*


thats a New Zealand trike, aint it?


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## I-beam

hey LOWRIDERTRIKE81 your BONES right?


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Mar 18 2005, 07:50 PM
> *hey LOWRIDERTRIKE81 your BONES right?
> [snapback]2871116[/snapback]​*


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## sys7em

who ever painted that Green frame really fucked it up bad :thumbsdown:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Mar 18 2005, 08:25 PM
> *who ever painted that Green frame really fucked it up bad :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2871253[/snapback]​*


HELL YEAH ,CAN'T EVEN PUT A SEAT ON. :uh:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C.

any 16 inch trikes?????????


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Mar 18 2005, 11:54 PM
> *any 16 inch trikes?????????
> [snapback]2871837[/snapback]​*


CAN'T FIND ANY. :dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C.

would 16 inch trikes still compete wit 20 ich trikes at lowrider shows...??


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## sys7em

:wave: they all lookin good homie


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Mar 19 2005, 10:16 AM
> *:wave: they all lookin good homie
> [snapback]2872596[/snapback]​*


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em

:wave: uffin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

NO MORE :dunno:


----------



## lowrider2NV

my trikes a little different  ghetto more like...i broke it though after doing to many dog legs with ppl on the back  but it was fun while it lasted..got me around to alot of places


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Mar 18 2005, 10:57 PM
> *would 16 inch trikes still compete wit 20 ich trikes at lowrider shows...??
> [snapback]2871844[/snapback]​*


Yes they would. What are you working on? I think you mentioned something about this along time ago but I thought you sold it?


----------



## lowrider2NV

u probly posted these but here ya go


----------



## lowrider2NV




----------



## lowrider2NV




----------



## lowrider2NV




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Mar 19 2005, 10:53 PM
> *u probly posted these but here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2875009[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## sys7em

any one know what kind of paint this is and how much it would cost :dunno:


----------



## sys7em

oh BTW nice pics homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

MORE,MORE,MORE :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em

post some more then :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

IM ALL OUT :uh:


----------



## sys7em

WELL FIND MORE DAMNIT :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

I LOOK EVERY WHERE NOTHING. :uh:


----------



## sys7em

:tears: u suck


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

I KNOW IM SORRY. :uh:


----------



## sys7em

uffin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

POST UP SOME TRIKE'S IT'S A TRIKE FEST. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em

i dont have any pics of trikes


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:0


----------



## sys7em

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:thumbsup:


----------



## DLNKWNTL

sorry if these hav been posted ...


----------



## DLNKWNTL

sorry if these hav been posted ...


----------



## DLNKWNTL

sorry if these hav been posted ...


----------



## DLNKWNTL

sorry if these hav been posted ...


----------



## DLNKWNTL

sorry if these hav been posted ...


----------



## DLNKWNTL

sorry if these hav been posted ...


----------



## DLNKWNTL

sorry if these hav been posted ...


----------



## DLNKWNTL

sorry if these hav been posted ...


----------



## DLNKWNTL

sorry if these hav been posted ...


----------



## DLNKWNTL

sorry if these hav been posted ... :biggrin:


----------



## DLNKWNTL

sorry if these hav been posted ...


----------



## DLNKWNTL

sorry if these hav been posted ...


----------



## sys7em

whats up wit tha big ass air tank :dunno:


----------



## babybikeboi2

ill give you one gues...


----------



## Windex

Notice the front fork bars are cylinders


----------



## sys7em

yeah but why does he need that big ass air tank for that :dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## sys7em

uffin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## backblower

not a trike but..................oh well


----------



## carlosjimenez

LOL i was gunna be doing something similar to that


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by carlosjimenez_@Mar 21 2005, 05:01 PM
> *LOL i was gunna be doing something similar to that
> [snapback]2884031[/snapback]​*


I WAS TOO. :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

NO MORE :dunno:


----------



## sys7em

:tears:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

WTF NOBODY WANTS TO POST UP TRIKES CUZ I STARTED THIS TOPIC?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:biggrin:


----------



## sys7em

i dont think u posted this trike did u :dunno: :biggrin:

[attachmentid=131471]


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Mar 23 2005, 07:21 PM
> *i dont think u posted this trike did u :dunno: :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=131471]
> [snapback]2896752[/snapback]​*


NAW BUT THAT TRIKE LOOK'S NICE. :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em

STR8 CLOWN'N BITCHES uffin:

[attachmentid=131475]


----------



## sys7em

[attachmentid=131476]


----------



## sys7em

[attachmentid=131478]


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## sys7em

thats all i have :tears:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Mar 23 2005, 07:38 PM
> *thats all i have :tears:
> [snapback]2896852[/snapback]​*


BETTER THEN NOTHING. :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em

yeah i guess ur right :cheesy:


----------



## chiquito1228




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

NICE :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## showandgo

one of my customers


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## showandgo

another


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

CAN SOMBODY BLOW THIS UP?


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN

I DONT KNOW BUT UR FINGER EYES N BRAINS..I THINK ARE ABOUT 2 BLOW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :burn:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## sys7em

:thumbsup: damn them look good uffin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Mar 25 2005, 01:54 AM
> *
> [snapback]2903973[/snapback]​*


somebody has been to lowriderjuction and you have nt post the club trike with hydros :uh:


----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Mar 25 2005, 06:01 AM
> *somebody has been to lowriderjuction and you have nt post the club trike with hydros :uh:
> [snapback]2904212[/snapback]​*


SOULJABOY POSTED IT ALREADY


----------



## sys7em

:ugh: i posted what


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Mar 25 2005, 04:05 PM
> *:ugh: i posted what
> [snapback]2906692[/snapback]​*


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## sn33z33

hey an1 know where to get the all twisted trike kit? that shit looks hot!!


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by sn33z33_@Mar 25 2005, 06:01 PM
> *:0  :0  :0 hey anyone know where to get the trike conversion kit like this one? all twisted. shits hot! :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2907103[/snapback]​*


SLAM-N- :biggrin: RIDE USE TO SELL THEM,I DON'T THINK ANYONE SELL'S THOSE ANYMORE SUCK'S I WANT ONE OF THOSE.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## sys7em

now i remember postin that trike uffin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

uffin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn homie are you ever goig to run out of fucking trieks dude i di not know they made that many :biggrin:


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Mar 26 2005, 06:54 AM
> *
> [snapback]2908108[/snapback]​*


that's my boooy Chris!











 This is how we do it in germany. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em

:thumbsup: can u make that a little bigger uffin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Mar 29 2005, 05:14 AM
> *damn homie are you ever goig to run out of fucking trieks dude i di not know they made that many  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2922436[/snapback]​*


IM ALL OUT. :uh:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Mar 29 2005, 08:28 AM
> *that's my boooy Chris!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how we do it in germany.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2922938[/snapback]​*


SWEET TRIKE.


----------



## SKReeCH

do u have any more of this bike


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Mar 30 2005, 11:04 AM
> *do u have any more of this bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2928986[/snapback]​*


NAW I WOULD HAVE POSTED IT ALREADY.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

My trike with a system. Two 6" and two 6x9.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 7 2005, 10:52 PM
> *My trike with a system.
> [snapback]2970720[/snapback]​*


TRY IT AGAIN.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Mar 30 2005, 11:04 AM
> *do u have any more of this bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2928986[/snapback]​*


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 7 2005, 10:52 PM
> *My trike with a system. Two 6" and two 6x9.
> [snapback]2970720[/snapback]​*


DAMN THAT'S NICE.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

http://www.v-low.com/video/shock.wmv


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## sys7em

:thumbsup: nice uffin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## sys7em




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

NICE :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em

I fucked it up because how big it was but it still looks good uffin:

[attachmentid=145026]


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

IT LOOK'S STR8 I'D PIMP IT.


----------



## sys7em

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## lowrider2NV

^^^ LIKE an impala on 26's


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

My trike


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

my bike


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Apr 11 2005, 03:24 PM
> *
> [snapback]2985018[/snapback]​*


tight


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Apr 14 2005, 01:56 AM
> *
> [snapback]2998460[/snapback]​*


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Apr 14 2005, 02:56 AM
> *
> [snapback]2998460[/snapback]​*


the best trike in sac. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 14 2005, 08:16 AM
> *the best trike in sac. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2999681[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## ozlowrider

i love that trike :0


----------



## chamuco61

reppin the 818 southern cali style...


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 15 2005, 08:05 PM
> *reppin the 818 southern cali style...
> [snapback]3007791[/snapback]​*


VERY NICE :cheesy:


----------



## 73rollin3

many nice trikes up in here!!mad props 2 everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by 73rollin3_@Apr 18 2005, 11:27 PM
> *many nice trikes up in here!!mad props 2 everyone!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3019332[/snapback]​*


IT'S THE TRIKE FEST. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

MY OLD TRIKE.


----------



## low ben

very very very nice :biggrin:


----------



## 73rollin3

thanks...


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## sys7em

nice uffin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

YEP uffin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## SKReeCH

is this a 26'' or a 24'' trike?


----------



## lowrider2NV

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Apr 27 2005, 03:02 AM
> *
> [snapback]3057959[/snapback]​*




i dont like what he did with the handel bars all that much...but the bikes really nice


----------



## lowrider2NV

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Apr 28 2005, 11:23 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this a 26'' or a 24'' trike?
> [snapback]3065400[/snapback]​*




most likely a 26 inch


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Apr 28 2005, 08:23 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this a 26'' or a 24'' trike?
> [snapback]3065400[/snapback]​*



its a 26" bitch cruizer


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Apr 27 2005, 12:02 AM
> *
> [snapback]3057959[/snapback]​*


----------



## SKReeCH

who sells 26'' trike sets? i cant find them nowhere.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Apr 29 2005, 07:01 AM
> *who sells 26'' trike sets? i cant find them nowhere.
> [snapback]3071515[/snapback]​*


bannana seat or a cruiser seat?


----------



## SKReeCH

or could i get a 20'' trike convertion and put 26's on it insted of 20's?


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

NOPE YOU GOTTA GET A 26'' KIT


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Apr 29 2005, 07:06 AM
> *or could i get a 20'' trike convertion and put 26's on it insted of 20's?
> [snapback]3071540[/snapback]​*


youll need a liftkit


----------



## Windex

big bike rims :thumbsdown: i put 16's on my bmx


----------



## SKReeCH

the_cat
youll need a liftkit  

ok, well who sells liftkits?


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 29 2005, 07:18 AM
> *youll need a liftkit
> [snapback]3071581[/snapback]​*


lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Apr 29 2005, 08:01 AM
> *who sells 26'' trike sets? i cant find them nowhere.
> [snapback]3071515[/snapback]​*


i can get them homie :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

the axel assembly is universal, and you can order the cage and fenders for the 26" conversion from just about anywhere. the rims are your average front and back rims with a third rim in the front.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## BIG I FROM AZ

are any of these trikes 4 sale need to get one for my son complete show or not finished post them up and give me a price


----------



## highridah

thats nice Trike81 is that from here


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by highridah_@May 15 2005, 04:50 PM
> *thats nice Trike81 is that from here
> [snapback]3141688[/snapback]​*


naw i got it off some site i forgot the name


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@May 15 2005, 03:37 PM
> *are any of these trikes 4 sale need to get one for my son complete show or not finished post them up and give me a price
> [snapback]3141544[/snapback]​*


yo homie i got one for sale i'll post it up friday im on my mom's comp right now or click the link you see str8clown'n :biggrin: 400 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ

is that trike with spinners the one for sale


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@May 18 2005, 01:17 AM
> *is that trike with spinners the one for sale
> [snapback]3152914[/snapback]​*


YEP


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

ttt


----------



## D Twist

This is my 9 year olds trike, that is still under construction


----------



## highridah

> _Originally posted by Woody_@May 27 2005, 03:47 PM
> *This is my 9 year olds trike, that is still under construction
> [snapback]3191779[/snapback]​*


fucking bad ass :biggrin: :thumbsup:

3 more weeks and im chopping my stingray too im gonna make it 1 foot longer


----------



## INDIVIDUALS1993JD

Any pics of trikes w/hydroes


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

CHROMEMATIC (LOL)


----------



## fran_lowboy

something from tj


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1993JD_@May 28 2005, 09:09 PM
> *Any pics of trikes w/hydroes
> [snapback]3195356[/snapback]​*


look threw the topic everthing is in here :biggrin:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

my friends trike


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

MORE,MORE,MORE :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

This is a picture that I found in Razahookupz.com


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

that's so gangsta :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWexpectations232

i like that 1 plain n simpl ...thats they way i think they look godd.. i think if its too radical its ugly


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by LOWexpectations232_@Jun 14 2005, 09:49 AM
> *i like that 1 plain n simpl ...thats they way i think they look godd.. i think if its too radical its ugly
> [snapback]3271653[/snapback]​*


hell yea i know which one you talking bout that's how im gonna build my new trike :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

u should have never got rid of that trike homie lol but the next one will be bigger and better :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Jun 14 2005, 10:05 AM
> *u should have never got rid of that trike homie lol but the next one will be bigger and better  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3271688[/snapback]​*


yea i know i still think bout it some times  it's all good my new one is gonna be the shiznit


----------



## Guest

this is one of my Florseville Texas chapters member trike. he did all the work himself . he is only 14. hes in charge of that chapter. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 15 2005, 06:33 PM
> *this is one of my Florseville Texas chapters member trike. he did all the work himself . he is only 14. hes in charge of that chapter. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3278403[/snapback]​*


he doing the damn thang :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## BigPoppa

not mine


----------



## Windex

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jun 16 2005, 07:52 AM
> *
> [snapback]3280259[/snapback]​*


Howd you get the skull in there?


----------



## BigTex

> this is one of my Florseville Texas chapters member trike. he did all the work himself . he is only 14. hes in charge of that chapter. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> IS HE COMING UP TO HOUSTON THIS YEAR??


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jun 16 2005, 07:37 AM
> *Howd you get the skull in there?
> [snapback]3280356[/snapback]​*


it's not mine


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> this is one of my Florseville Texas chapters member trike. he did all the work himself . he is only 14. hes in charge of that chapter. :biggrin:
> IS HE COMING UP TO HOUSTON THIS YEAR??
> [snapback]3280443[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> im not sure if hes comn or not. tryn 2 find out so we can get them dar rooms.
Click to expand...


----------



## Windex

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jun 16 2005, 09:58 AM
> *it's not mine
> [snapback]3280561[/snapback]​*


ic


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## Windex

Shit ill show it :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jun 18 2005, 11:19 AM
> *Shit ill show it :biggrin:
> [snapback]3290104[/snapback]​*


i like your trike my old trike i had 2 6x9's too they were jensens, i know you got more pics post them up it's a trike fest.


----------



## Windex

My car domain page http://www.cardomain.com/ride/756160


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jun 18 2005, 11:37 AM
> *
> 
> My car domain page http://www.cardomain.com/ride/756160
> [snapback]3290159[/snapback]​*


sweet clean azz trike mayn


----------



## Windex

Thanks man  Yours is tight too


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jun 18 2005, 11:51 AM
> *Thanks man  Yours is tight too
> [snapback]3290198[/snapback]​*


thanks


----------



## Lil-Nme

Nice Trike Windex


----------



## lowrider2NV

my little beast...rip


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## Windex

> _Originally posted by Lil-Nme_@Jun 18 2005, 01:29 PM
> *Nice Trike Windex
> [snapback]3290318[/snapback]​*


Thanks I appreciate that


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## noe_from_texas

..


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## sn33z33

is that a shot of the "get your walk on" video?


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by sn33z33_@Jun 18 2005, 03:43 PM
> *is that a shot of the "get your walk on" video?
> [snapback]3291018[/snapback]​*


i don't know


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## noe_from_texas

LOL


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

LOL


----------



## sn33z33

[attachmentid=195100]


----------



## noe_from_texas

hahaha, i was just laughing cause you got so many pics of bikes. in total i have about close to 400 pics of bikes and trikes, that's it. and less than 100 cars


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 20 2005, 10:31 AM
> *hahaha, i was just laughing cause you got so many pics of bikes.  in total i have about close to 400 pics of bikes and trikes, that's it.  and less than 100 cars
> [snapback]3297652[/snapback]​*


oh ok lol get some more pics :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

naw, i only get pics of bikes that i like or if i see somethin i like about it


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 20 2005, 10:38 AM
> *naw, i only get pics of bikes that i like or if i see somethin i like about it
> [snapback]3297705[/snapback]​*


yea i feel ya


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## Windex

dukes? ^


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jun 20 2005, 02:33 PM
> *dukes? ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3298623[/snapback]​*


i don't know


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

is the purple bike from santa fe springs?


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Jun 21 2005, 09:46 AM
> *is the purple bike from santa fe springs?
> [snapback]3301757[/snapback]​*


i have no clue


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## luxurious_montrealer

my lowrider im from LuxuriouS montreal


----------



## 95rangeron14z

this is my old trike


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jun 19 2005, 10:59 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3294228[/snapback]​*


straight outta germany!!!


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Jun 27 2005, 11:17 PM
> *straight outta germany!!!
> [snapback]3328279[/snapback]​*


here's more of that trike


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## TimDog

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v75/70im...05/DSC02361.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y118/jdel...on/IMG_3737.jpg

http://mediaservertje.xs4all.nl:8080/unity/photos/photo4.jpg

Hope this will work
This are pics of my trike on a car show in The Netherlands


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by TimDog_@Jun 28 2005, 01:30 PM
> *http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v75/70im...05/DSC02361.jpg
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y118/jdel...on/IMG_3737.jpg
> 
> http://mediaservertje.xs4all.nl:8080/unity/photos/photo4.jpg
> 
> Hope this will work
> This are pics of my trike on a car show in The Netherlands
> [snapback]3333578[/snapback]​*


THE LAST ONE WORKED


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## noe_from_texas

man your fast, ahahahaha


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

hell yea im on it :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

heres my sons bike he wants 350 for it, just the paint was 200.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

heres my sons bike he wants 350 for it, just the paint was 200.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

heres my sons bike he wants 350 for it, just the paint was 200.
[attachmentid=202588]


----------



## Suburban Swingin

heres my sons bike he wants 300 for it,just the paint was 200.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

heres my sons bike he wants 300 for it,just the paint was 200.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

heres my sons bike he wants 300 for it,just the paint was 200.
[attachmentid=202619]


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

yo suburban swingin post it up again all i see is a half a pic and red x's


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

FINE I WILL POST THEM


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

I THINK THIS ONE IS ALREADY POST IT BUT FUCK IT IM NOT GONNA CHECK IT OUT LOL TO MANY PAGES :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

:0
[attachmentid=209211]


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## SweMex

my bike


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by SweMex_@Jul 17 2005, 07:16 PM
> *my bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3427700[/snapback]​*


nice


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

yo T VIRUS, leave a message newbie :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

TO THE FUCKING TOP :angry:


----------



## ricecrispy210

now i wanna trike


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Realm of Fantasy
Back 2 Back LRM Houston Super Show Best of Show Trike
Legions B.C.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

my old trike finally got new pics but now it's gone


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## socios b.c. prez

I rmember when my trike used to look like that. :tears: memories....


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## noe_from_texas

man your fast


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 26 2005, 12:10 PM
> *man your fast
> [snapback]3482671[/snapback]​*


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## low1

New Zealand trike


----------



## The Modeling Pimp

pretty much stock.. but o well here is mine


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:cheesy:


----------



## highridah

> _Originally posted by The Modeling Pimp_@Jul 29 2005, 11:17 PM
> *pretty much stock.. but o well  here is mine
> [snapback]3508843[/snapback]​*


where the fuck did you get a pedi truck


----------



## The Modeling Pimp

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jul 30 2005, 02:34 AM
> *where the fuck did you get a pedi truck
> [snapback]3508911[/snapback]​*


actaully its a rickshaw without the seat on it but i got mine at DHL (the shipping company) where they have unclaimed/ damaged items that have been shipped

there is a guy on ebay that sells them i think

http://cgi.ebay.com/PEDICAB-TRICYCLE-TRIKE...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/LUXURY-BICYCLE-PEDICAB...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## The Modeling Pimp

oh.. and i got mine for just a lil more than $100


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

ttt


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## REC

I hope this trike shows at Las vegas


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## bad news

here are some


----------



## bad news

some more...


----------



## The Modeling Pimp

> _Originally posted by The Modeling Pimp_@Jul 30 2005, 02:17 AM~3508843
> *pretty much stock.. but o well  here is mine
> *


some new pics


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by The Modeling Pimp_@Aug 10 2005, 09:48 PM~3588034
> *some new pics
> *


I'd pimp it need some soundz :biggrin:


----------



## The Modeling Pimp

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Aug 11 2005, 01:11 AM~3588142
> *I'd pimp it need some soundz :biggrin:
> *


my van needs them first though


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by The Modeling Pimp_@Aug 10 2005, 10:27 PM~3588971
> *my van needs them first though
> *


hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Aug 8 2005, 07:55 PM~3564264
> *
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## 72monte

my bike sounds really good i got one 12' and two 6x9' s and a 4 ch amp it sounds good


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by 72monte_@Aug 11 2005, 06:42 PM~3597071
> *my bike sounds really good i got one 12' and two 6x9' s and a 4 ch amp it sounds good
> *


nice got anymore pics :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## lowrider2NV

haha ur 2 quick


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## bad news

some more


----------



## bad news

hello


----------



## bad news

and more


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:cheesy:


----------



## sergio187

very fast man we have here on trikes


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

hell yea :cheesy: all trikes gotta be in here :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Windex

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Aug 12 2005, 08:33 PM~3607209
> *
> *


Reminds me of a Hearse or a caskit because of that black leather style look


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Aug 23 2005, 10:02 AM~3675752
> *Reminds me of a Hearse or a caskit because of that black leather style look
> *


hell yea i was thinking the same thing :0


----------



## Windex




----------



## lowrider2NV

lowrider tike didnt get the pics up from the show already :O thats not like him


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Aug 23 2005, 01:38 PM~3677040
> *lowrider tike didnt get the pics up from the show already :O thats not like him
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

I love this topic :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:cheesy:


----------



## bad news

damn man youre good i just posted that up like couple of minutes ago


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## STRANGE

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Aug 26 2005, 12:06 AM~3695069
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## beatz

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Aug 26 2005, 12:06 AM~3695069
> *
> *


Nice Trike :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## og326




----------



## Billy

:worship:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

:worship:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn can not wait till i get my trike done homies


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 14 2005, 04:29 AM~3811705
> *damn can not wait till i get my trike done homies
> *


When is it coming out?


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

going up :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Sep 16 2005, 04:20 PM~3830060
> *going up :cheesy:
> *


again


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## Billy

new pics


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## highridah

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Sep 29 2005, 05:08 PM~3912113
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see Tony O was there wheres his bike


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

:0


----------



## bad news

lowridertrike81 do you have any more picture of that trike ve seen it before but it was orange i like that bike


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

naw but i seen a picture of it orange though


----------



## HaTeRz-NiGhTmArE




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Sep 30 2005, 03:12 AM~3912137
> *i see Tony O was there wheres his bike
> *



That was before I unloaded it, its there somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## DLNKWNTL

NICE TRIKES


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by DLNKWNTL_@Oct 2 2005, 06:34 PM~3929275
> *NICE TRIKES
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## ticoracer

MINES IS THE UGLY'S IN THE WHOLE SITE


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

lol :biggrin: i'd pimp it


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

ttt


----------



## Frontwalker




----------



## Billy

:thumbsup:


----------



## Frontwalker




----------



## socios b.c. prez

:cheesy:


----------



## the bone collector

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## mtl city

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## MR X




----------



## Lil_Rob00




----------



## LIL PHX

That X trike from france couldn't come up with his own idea i guess!  :angry:


----------



## gogus1223

yo dogg u got your trike goin already


----------



## rabbit

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Oct 2 2005, 06:33 PM~3929268
> *
> *


lol.. i painted that bike ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

which one?


----------



## sic713

THIS ONE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=3929268
CANT SEE IT GOOD IN DA PIC... BUT IT WAS A QUICK RUSH JOB DONE IN A COUPLE OF HOURS


----------



## socios b.c. prez

rabbits bike?


----------



## rrwayne

MINE


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2006, 08:54 PM~4941737
> *rabbits bike?
> *


no.. slo... it the 1st one


----------



## DLNKWNTL

my 16'' semi custom


----------



## the_blackwallstree

fake cripilicious


----------



## gangstersparadise1

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Feb 27 2006, 10:56 PM~4942032
> *MINE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 DAYUM!!! Thats kool as hell   

One of the best damn fork designs i've seen


----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Feb 28 2006, 06:17 AM~4943913
> *:0  :0  :0 DAYUM!!! Thats kool as hell
> 
> One of the best damn fork designs i've seen
> *


Where have you been homie?


----------



## gangstersparadise1

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2006, 11:15 AM~4944861
> *Where have you been homie?
> *


Right here where have you been :scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Feb 28 2006, 11:40 AM~4946243
> *Right here where have you been  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D Twist

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 28 2006, 11:55 AM~4946319
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!! Your going to be PUNISHING foo's with that!!!!!!!


----------



## rrwayne

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 28 2006, 12:55 PM~4946319
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


you goin to pimp this out Danny


----------



## PHXKSTM

here is my daily rider around the neighborhood


----------



## Billy

TTT


----------



## LiL tone




----------



## archanglehtowntx

LOWRIDERTRIKE81 U HAVE A HELL OF A COLLECTION ON TRIKE PICS.
:thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK IV BEEN LOOKING AT THEM ALL MORNING & STILL CANT SEE THEM ALL :scrutinize:


----------



## Eternal Life

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Apr 14 2006, 10:09 AM~5240743
> *LOWRIDERTRIKE81 U HAVE A HELL OF A COLLECTION ON TRIKE PICS.
> :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK IV BEEN LOOKING AT THEM ALL MORNING & STILL CANT SEE THEM ALL :scrutinize:
> *



:angry: THAT'S BECAUSE U HAVE NO JOB :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

he just burned you


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Yikes!!!


----------



## htx_jkr

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## htx_jkr

[attachmentid=544048]


----------



## htx_jkr

[attachmentid=544049


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 21 2005, 01:53 AM~4244082
> *That X trike from france couldn't come up with his own idea i guess!   :angry:
> *



:roflmao: Better watch it I hear he'smaking a box for the back next and coming up with some X shaped forks :0


----------



## LB ROLLER

my bros


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 21 2005, 01:53 AM~4244082
> *That X trike from france couldn't come up with his own idea i guess!   :angry:
> *



:roflmao: Better watch it I hear he'smaking a box for the back next and coming up with some X shaped forks :0


----------



## Billy




----------



## THE REBIRTH




----------



## Billy




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Oct 2 2005, 06:28 PM~3929240
> *
> *


Thats my boys bike holdin it down for tha club tiempos locos


----------



## Str8crazy80

the orange Loui V. trike


----------



## Billy




----------



## Blame the lizards

Look i made this topic so we can get some more rad trikes here and if ya dont like trikes dont post here!


----------



## Blame the lizards

LOL! sorry guys my bad wrong topic :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Blame the lizards_@Aug 19 2006, 02:16 AM~5999461
> *Look i made this topic so we can get some more rad trikes here and if ya dont like trikes dont post here!
> *


Did you say you had a trike? Can you post a pic of it?


----------



## Billy




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 19 2006, 11:03 AM~6000727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great.


----------



## 90lowlow

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2006, 11:42 PM~5999726
> *Did you say you had a trike? Can you post a pic of it?
> *


hey socios b.c prez im his cousin im getting him a girls frame 2day and becuase he 12 and can't afford a trike kit im going to make him a basic prinpcal of one

the plan


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Aug 19 2006, 02:58 PM~6001477
> *hey socios b.c prez im his cousin im getting him a girls frame 2day and becuase he 12 and can't afford a trike kit im going to make him a basic prinpcal of one
> 
> the plan
> 
> *


----------



## Billy




----------



## tip_of_tx-lowz

i just purchased a trike for $60 at a local flea market..........its not bad......it even came with og style slicks on back..... 20"...........ill get someone to help me post pics. soon........


----------



## 90lowlow




----------



## tip_of_tx-lowz

dang............ where is noe when you need him.........he's probably tryin to get a chrome bike........j/k noe...... noe will take pics...... and post them later........... if i can find him.....


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by tip_of_tx-lowz_@Aug 20 2006, 05:41 AM~6004119
> *     i just purchased a trike for $60 at a local flea market..........its not bad......it even came with og style slicks on back..... 20"...........ill get someone to help me post pics. soon........
> *


what kind of trike, what kind of forks? is is a lowrider style or some other kind of bike?



> _Originally posted by tip_of_tx-lowz_@Aug 21 2006, 09:23 PM~6014481
> *      dang............ where is noe when you need him.........he's probably tryin to get a chrome bike........j/k noe...... noe will take pics...... and post them later........... if  i can find him.....
> *


what's wrong with chrome bikes? :happysad:

i'm gonna see if i can go to brownsville this sunday, i'll call you if i do :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

well here is my trike i know im 57 pages late but better than never here it is.......


----------



## 53CHEVY'S

My nephews.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jul 26 2005, 01:10 PM~3482676
> *
> *




hey Grimm u were asking for a better pic.....here u go...i knew there was sum on here sumwhere


----------



## eric ramos

i have the pick of 
that wizard bike :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

heres two more


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## ripsta85




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 19 2006, 07:22 AM~5631356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

FUCK TRIKES!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 16 2007, 11:39 PM~7008575
> *FUCK TRIKES!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 16 2007, 10:39 PM~7008575
> *FUCK TRIKES!!!!
> *


X10000000000000000


----------



## TimDog

This is my son on his 16" trike at a bike show in Amsterdam
He took 1st place in the lowrider class










we are member of UNITY LOWRIDER CC DUTCH CHAPTER!


----------



## 86' Chevy

good looking trikes!


----------



## regalicious

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jun 29 2005, 02:15 PM~3339555
> *
> *


this trike is getting redone for 07


----------



## G_BALLAH

LIKE THE HOMIE BLUEPRIDELOWRIDE SAID.... BETTA LATE THEN NEVA!!!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Jan 18 2007, 12:36 AM~7018617
> *this trike is getting redone for 07
> *




this trike been getting redone for 05, 06, 07....lol i think we r a lil behind rite now, but 08 lso looks good


----------



## babegurl831




----------



## babegurl831

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 24 2006, 04:28 PM~6035141
> *My nephews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's bad ass :biggrin: I like the why how the fenders came out. .......BOMBASTYLE :biggrin: With the 39' tail lights


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 17 2007, 08:39 AM~7008575
> *FUCK TRIKES!!!!
> *



Sometimes you really crack me up brotha :roflmao:


----------



## regalicious




----------



## CE 707




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn thsi topic is old as fuck but still bad ass


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

this was a badass topic but most of the pictures are gone now


----------



## excalibur

bump! lets bring this topic back to life.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 22 2006, 04:33 PM~6018560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well here is my trike i know im 57 pages late but better than never here it is.......
> *


this trike is nice.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 16 2007, 10:39 PM~7008575
> *FUCK TRIKES!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 21 2007, 08:42 PM~8151691
> *X2
> *


shut up poo head :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 21 2007, 08:42 PM~8151691
> *X2
> *


few u got a trike.


----------



## NaturalHighII

Almost there...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 21 2007, 10:33 PM~8152488
> *Almost there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What happened to the Schwinn?


----------



## NaturalHighII

the one i had?

sodl it to tony o

or what schwinn you talking about


----------



## NaturalHighII

some of thew frame process


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 21 2007, 10:36 PM~8152513
> *the one i had?
> 
> sodl it to tony o
> 
> or what schwinn you talking about
> *


How many Schwinn did you have? 

Why did tony o buy it?


----------



## NaturalHighII

ok the blue one at bakersfield is thew one i posted up. then i had 2 opther schwinns a boys 64 and a 68 girls. i delivered the boys one to az to tonyo at the lrm az show. the girl one i have it here


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 21 2007, 08:31 PM~8151591
> *this trike is nice.
> *


thats my shit homie...


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Jun 22 2007, 01:54 AM~8152622
> *thats my shit homie...
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jan 17 2007, 08:39 AM~7008575-->
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK TRIKES!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2007, 06:42 AM~8151691
> *X2
> *


x3 :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 19 2007, 07:21 AM~7294534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn almost missed the handlebars I thought they were missing :roflmao:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 21 2007, 10:33 PM~8152488
> *Almost there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this mild?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 22 2007, 08:41 AM~8152549
> *ok the blue one at bakersfield is thew one i posted up. then i had 2 opther schwinns a boys 64 and a 68 girls. i delivered the boys one to az to tonyo at the lrm az show. the girl one i have it here
> *


:yes:

I got the frame from him cuz I was making a trade with Deville for some of the twisted parts he had since he has a hard time finding Schwinn frames in Canada :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 22 2007, 12:58 PM~8156492
> *is this mild?
> *


yeah it use to be mild now its semi

heres todays pics


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 23 2007, 02:55 AM~8159542
> *yeah it use to be mild now its semi
> 
> heres todays pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 23 2007, 09:47 AM~8160891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this mild?


----------



## GrimReaper

yes






can some one post bikes of the top full tirkes


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 23 2007, 10:47 AM~8160891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damni love this trike :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 23 2007, 09:47 AM~8160891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Danny's boys bike is one of the first bikes I saw on here. I have said it before and will say it again. Mad props on that bike Danny.that truly is a *LuxuriouS* bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 23 2007, 08:47 AM~8160891
> *
> *


DONT TRIP HOMIE, IM GETTING THERE. YOU TRIKE IS REALLY NICE. ITS AT THE TOP BUT ITS FAIRLY SIMPLE. AND EY CAN YOU GET A CLOSE UP OF HOW YOU ATTACHED YOUR TRIKE KIT TO THE FRAME CUZ I THINK I DID IT WRONG


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 23 2007, 11:58 AM~8161521
> *DONT TRIP HOMIE, IM GETTING THERE. YOU TRIKE IS REALLY NICE. ITS AT THE TOP BUT ITS FAIRLY SIMPLE. AND EY CAN YOU GET A CLOSE UP OF HOW YOU ATTACHED YOUR TRIKE KIT TO THE FRAME CUZ I THINK I DID IT WRONG
> *


  How do you fuck that up? You just bolt the thing on.


----------



## NaturalHighII

I DONT KNOW IT SITS TO LOW IN MY OPINION AND IT DOESNT GO IN THE FRAME, THE DROPOUTS ARE TO CLOSE AND LET THE PIECE GO IN


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 23 2007, 12:11 PM~8161586
> *I DONT KNOW IT SITS TO LOW IN MY OPINION AND IT DOESNT GO IN THE FRAME, THE DROPOUTS ARE TO CLOSE AND LET THE PIECE GO IN
> *


What?


----------



## NaturalHighII

HERES HOW I HAVE IT


----------



## NaturalHighII

DO YOU SEE HOW ONE OF THE TRIKES PICED IS INSIDE THE RIGHT DROPOUT AND THE OTHER TRIKE PIECE IS ON THE OUTTER LEFT DROPOUT


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 23 2007, 12:17 PM~8161609
> *DO YOU SEE HOW ONE OF THE TRIKES PICED IS INSIDE THE RIGHT DROPOUT AND THE OTHER TRIKE PIECE IS ON THE OUTTER LEFT DROPOUT
> *


doesnt it sit to low..
and how u gon pedal....


----------



## NaturalHighII

YOU DONT PEDAL HOMIE. AND IT DOES SIT LOW. I NEED TO FIGURE IT OUT


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

i jus got my trike kit on my orange bike and wen i sit the pedal barely scratches the floor....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

You need to pull it open. Thats the only way to make it work cause right there it looks half assed. Heres mine. Yours sits low like that cause you pushed it down till the top part of the trike kit hit the frame. Thats why i modified my trike kit so that it wouldnt be that low. 










See how mine is level with the ground?


----------



## NaturalHighII

YEAH IMMA TRY AND WORK ON IT. THE OTHER DAY I PUT THE KIT ON MY SCHWINN AND IT WENT IN WITH EASE


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

okey i tried puutin the top of the trike kit...to the braket that goes on the bars bt the skirts and u knoe how it has 4 holes...
well i cant put them on the bottom ones.....i dont knoe y..?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

See.

I dont have anyother pics


----------



## runninlow

Raul post build up pics of your bike. PLEASE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by runninlow_@Jun 23 2007, 12:26 PM~8161663
> *Raul post build up pics of your bike. PLEASE
> *


I got alot of the pics but I have to scan them in. If i have time I will work on it today.


----------



## runninlow

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 23 2007, 12:27 PM~8161670
> *I got alot of the pics but I have to scan them in. If i have time I will work on it today.
> *


baaa!!!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

well i still need help wit my trike kit...
i got the bar in on the drop outs reall good..its jus the top part..is it suppose to go in the top holes or the bottom hole of the braket...
cas my pedals hit the floor like a lil bit wen i pedal....
plz help :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 23 2007, 12:29 PM~8161677
> *well i still need help wit my trike kit...
> i got the bar in on the drop outs reall good..its jus the top part..is it suppose to go in the top holes or the bottom hole of the braket...
> cas my pedals hit the floor like a lil bit wen i pedal....
> plz help :cheesy:
> *


What?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 23 2007, 12:33 PM~8161699
> *What?
> *











the bottom bar..i got it in right...
and u knoe the top part..that goes screwed to the braket onto the frame...well i got it on the top hole....
is that corrct


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 23 2007, 12:36 PM~8161715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bottom bar..i got it in right...
> and u knoe the top part..that goes screwed to the braket onto the frame...well i got it on the top hole....
> is that corrct
> *


Can you get the bottom part to look like this?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 23 2007, 12:38 PM~8161728
> *Can you get the bottom part to look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it is like that i was jus usin natural highs as an example


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 23 2007, 12:39 PM~8161732
> *it is like that i was jus usin natural highs as an example
> *


pm sent.


----------



## NaturalHighII

I think I got it,got a lil hurt but it better be worth it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

How did you hurt yourself?


----------



## NaturalHighII

LONG STORY SHORT I WAS HOLDING THE FRAME THEN LOST GRIP. HIT MY HEAD WITH THE AXLE . ADN A LIL MORE. NOTHING SERIOUS THOUGH


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 23 2007, 01:23 PM~8161925
> *I think I got it,got a lil hurt but it better be worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW DO U GOT THE THING THAT UNDER THE SEAT....
U KNOE HOW IT HAS THE BRAKET WIT THE 4 HOLES.....


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 22 2007, 02:05 PM~8156519
> *:yes:
> 
> I got the frame from him cuz I was making a trade with Deville for some of the twisted parts he had since he has a hard time finding Schwinn frames in Canada  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:
Thanks again bro.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 23 2007, 11:58 AM~8161521
> *DONT TRIP HOMIE, IM GETTING THERE. YOU TRIKE IS REALLY NICE. ITS AT THE TOP BUT ITS FAIRLY SIMPLE. AND EY CAN YOU GET A CLOSE UP OF HOW YOU ATTACHED YOUR TRIKE KIT TO THE FRAME CUZ I THINK I DID IT WRONG
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 23 2007, 10:11 AM~8161059
> *Danny's boys bike is one of the first bikes I saw on here. I have said it before and will say it again. Mad props on that bike Danny.that truly is a LuxuriouS bike.
> *


thanks


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 23 2007, 01:23 PM~8161925
> *I think I got it,got a lil hurt but it better be worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice fenders.. i wonder who made em.. :uh:


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 23 2007, 11:50 PM~8164689
> *nice fenders.. i wonder who made em.. :uh:
> *


i wonder who made them too. really i dont know


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC

that trike is tight


----------



## chicanolegacysf

somebody said trikes, here's one from frisco ca, it's traditional and drivable. 
Hope ya'll likes  

































































There will be more mods next year


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 24 2007, 10:36 AM~8165872
> *:thumbsup:
> *


wuzzup homie! thanx :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 24 2007, 01:37 AM~8164843
> *i wonder who made them too. really i dont know
> *


lol.. u should know.. u bought them for another member who had them made by yours truely..


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2007, 11:09 AM~8179431
> *lol.. u should know.. u bought them for another member who had them made by yours truely..
> *


i think i remember when you showed how you made them out of wood


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 26 2007, 11:12 AM~8179464
> *i think i remember when you showed how you made them out of wood
> *


not those.. those are metal.. my sic deville fender was wood..


----------



## BONES_712




----------



## regalicious

trikes :thumbsup:


----------



## regalicious

:worship:


----------



## C VALLEY FRAMES




----------



## MR X

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: westcoastriderz, MARLO

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn this topic is old as fuck


----------



## ripsta85

tt for trikes


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 7 2007, 04:54 AM~8946512
> *tt for trikes
> *


you forgot the other T. :biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 16 2007, 07:33 PM~7006917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
That trike is sick, is it still around?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Nov 1 2007, 10:17 AM~9130582
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> That trike is sick, is it still around?
> *


Hes going to make his big comeback 2008.


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Thats sick. What chapter of Legions is that bike from?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I forgot.


----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2007, 11:20 AM~9130603
> *Hes going to make his big comeback 2008.
> *



u sure rite....hopefully be back out early on the tour dis next time, but not sure of wat show


----------



## ghost-rider

this is my 12inch trike..















new pics after the tustin show... :biggrin: 
not in ROMANS anymore


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Nov 6 2007, 09:58 PM~9170978
> *this is my 12inch trike..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new pics after the tustin show... :biggrin:
> not in ROMANS anymore
> *


pic of the bike with a piece of paper that says ghost-ryder and todays date.


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg

any body ever did a trike wit IRS(independent rear suspension)


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SnoopDoggyDogg_@Nov 20 2007, 11:44 AM~9266741
> *any body ever did a trike wit IRS(independent rear suspension)
> *


yes


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by C VALLEY FRAMES_@Sep 19 2007, 09:58 PM~8829370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERE CAN I GET ONE OF THESE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SnoopDoggyDogg_@Nov 20 2007, 12:44 PM~9266741
> *any body ever did a trike wit IRS(independent rear suspension)
> *


i think lunch box has one???


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg

This is my worksmancycles heavy duty  Might put IRS on it :biggrin:


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg

got it for 70 Bucks of some old man


----------



## NorthWest Savage

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage

anyone building one this year?


----------



## NorthWest Savage

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Dec 19 2007, 09:01 PM~9488752
> *anyone building one this year?
> *


a trike?


----------



## NorthWest Savage

i hate this server


----------



## socios b.c. prez

You must have something really special up there.


----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm: 
Santana BC Showin in Santa Ana Car Show 2008
<embed src="http://lads.myspace.com/videos/vplayer.swf" flashvars="m=33701454&v=2&type=video" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="430" height="346"></embed>


----------



## CE 707

thats an old pic of are member rubens bike


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

hears my trike


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 18 2007, 09:21 PM~7294534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those where the days to bad it aint like it used to be


----------



## socios b.c. prez

FUCK TRIKES!!!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2008, 12:25 PM~10623612
> *FUCK TRIKES!!!!!!
> *


let me get your gold 1 then :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 10 2008, 12:27 PM~10623622
> *let me get your gold 1 then :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2008, 12:28 PM~10623626
> *:dunno:
> *


 :|


----------



## CE 707

FUCK LIL TIGERS!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 10 2008, 12:40 PM~10623664
> *FUCK LIL TIGERS!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 10 2008, 12:40 PM~10623664
> *X12"*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2008, 02:07 PM~10623744
> *X12"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sureñosbluez

RADICAL SHIT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2008, 01:07 PM~10623744
> *X12"
> *


now thats a team player :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 10 2008, 02:31 PM~10623844
> *RADICAL SHIT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats ugly


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 10 2008, 04:18 PM~10624623
> *thats ugly
> *


X2, he should have left it alone.


----------



## lowridersfinest

i almost had this bike on ebay,but he took it off


----------



## regalicious

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jun 29 2005, 02:15 PM~3339555
> *
> *


my trike


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

thats my trike


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 10 2008, 04:18 PM~10624623
> *thats ugly
> *


RADICALS R USUALLY UGLY


----------



## Str8crazy80

T
T
T


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 12 2008, 06:39 PM~10638375
> *RADICALS R USUALLY UGLY
> *


not like that


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@May 11 2008, 11:47 AM~10628333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats my trike
> *


was that the blue one that was for sale???? i know it looks like it


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 12 2008, 09:32 PM~10640960
> *was that the blue one that was for sale???? i know it looks like it
> *


yes it was i decided to re paint and keep it but if someone comes up wit da money i will sell it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@May 12 2008, 10:38 PM~10641030
> *yes it was i decided to re paint and keep it but if someone comes up wit da money i will sell it
> *


yea i love the box on the back with the tvs and stuff


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 12 2008, 09:41 PM~10641052
> *yea i love the box on the back with the tvs and stuff
> *


YEAH THAT SHIT LOOKS SICK


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 12 2008, 10:42 PM~10641071
> *YEAH THAT SHIT LOOKS SICK
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 12 2008, 09:42 PM~10641071
> *YEAH THAT SHIT LOOKS SICK
> *


thanks bro


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 12 2008, 09:41 PM~10641052
> *yea i love the box on the back with the tvs and stuff
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@May 12 2008, 10:50 PM~10641152
> *thanks bro  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 23 2007, 09:47 AM~8160891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck!!!! :angry:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 12 2008, 10:35 PM~10641557
> *fuck!!!! :angry:
> *


man you had a bad ass trike bro


----------



## NorthWest Savage

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage

:biggrin:


----------



## _BANDIT_




----------



## socios b.c. prez

FUCK TRIKES!!!!!


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 23 2008, 12:12 PM~12508377
> *FUCK TRIKES!!!!!
> *


You can give me yours then. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Dec 23 2008, 06:41 PM~12511002
> *You can give me yours then.  :biggrin:
> *


I dont know what happened to it. :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 23 2008, 05:42 PM~12511008
> *I dont know what happened to it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 23 2007, 08:47 AM~8160891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice bike. Who did the fenders?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Dec 23 2008, 07:01 PM~12511198
> *:0
> *


 :dunno: It might show up out of the blue one of these days. :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 23 2008, 06:21 PM~12511395
> *:dunno: It might show up out of the blue one of these days.  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO

go to YOUTUBE you can see it hop...


----------



## SiLvErReGaL




----------



## socios b.c. prez

LOWRIDERTRIKE81

Last Active	Feb 12, 2006 - 12:09 AM


----------



## 68 CHEVY

what happened to this topic


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

THIS WAS MINE WAY BACK IN THE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 28 2009, 05:28 PM~12840646
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 28 2009, 05:28 PM~12840646
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice mural


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jan 28 2009, 11:39 AM~12837190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS WAS MINE WAY BACK IN THE DAY  :biggrin:
> *


Where is it now? :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2009, 08:26 PM~12842793
> *Where is it now?  :dunno:
> *


sac town :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 28 2009, 09:00 PM~12843258
> *sac town  :0
> *


meh


----------



## johnnys121




----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2009, 08:26 PM~12842793
> *Where is it now?  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: I SOLD IT TO THE PRESIDENT OF DRASTIC AUTO CLUB OUT HERE IN NEW YORK I THOUGHT HE STILL HAD IT


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jan 29 2009, 01:16 PM~12848752
> *:dunno: I SOLD IT TO THE PRESIDENT OF DRASTIC AUTO CLUB OUT HERE IN NEW YORK I THOUGHT HE STILL HAD IT
> *



HE DOES STILL HAVE IT...AINT IT AINT LOOKING TO GOOD THESE DAYS :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jan 29 2009, 11:33 AM~12848949
> *HE DOES STILL HAVE IT...AINT IT AINT LOOKING TO GOOD THESE DAYS  :thumbsdown:
> *


 Im not surprised to hear that.


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jan 29 2009, 12:33 PM~12848949
> *HE DOES STILL HAVE IT...AINT IT AINT LOOKING TO GOOD THESE DAYS  :thumbsdown:
> *


thats fucked up cause i built my first bike it was nice won shows and everthing sold it to this dude and it sits in his closet now and he dont wanna come offf it :angry:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jan 29 2009, 12:16 PM~12848752
> *:dunno: I SOLD IT TO THE PRESIDENT OF DRASTIC AUTO CLUB OUT HERE IN NEW YORK I THOUGHT HE STILL HAD IT
> *


i thought that bike was alway drastic,are u angel?


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 30 2009, 09:51 AM~12857943
> *i thought that bike was alway drastic,are u angel?
> *


YES SIR THIS IS ANGEL WHO IS THIS? YEAH I WAS PART OF DRASTIC BUT I LEFT THE CLUB THEN SOLD IT TO THE PREZ. DOES IT LOOK THAT BAD??


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Trikes!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 21 2009, 11:20 AM~13068965
> *Trikes!
> *


FUCK THEM :uh:


----------



## hnicustoms

NA DRASTIC'S TRIKE IS STILL REP'IN HARD.... :nono: IT'S AT HIS BBQ OFTEN... AND CONCIDERIN HOW OLD IT IS IT HAS IT'S LITTLE ''NICKS'' BUT STILL REP'IN HARD....NICE TO HOO EVER BUILT IT :worship:


----------



## Stilo-G

TTT for the noobs can see it stop makin da same topic


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

This is a sick lil 12inch trike


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Feb 25 2009, 07:39 PM~13112747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a sick lil 12inch trike
> *


Don;t know how you guys do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jan 28 2009, 12:39 PM~12837190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS WAS MINE WAY BACK IN THE DAY  :biggrin:
> *


do u have a copy of the sprite commercial


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy




----------



## hnicustoms

love tha 12'' :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Feb 25 2009, 08:39 PM~13112747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a sick lil 12inch trike
> *


SEING THIS PIC IS NOTHING COMPARED WHEN SEING IT AT THE SHOWS


----------



## AMB1800

why wasn't it in vegas


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 26 2009, 11:47 AM~13118669
> *why wasn't it in vegas
> *


I think that its because two other mannys trikes were at the super show so maybe he was going to give them a chance and then he will bust out later. Im pretty sure there still working on a few things on the 12" trike.


----------



## AMB1800

yeah i think they still workin on it too, i mean, you don't build such a trike for showing at local shows only  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 26 2009, 11:53 AM~13118728
> *yeah i think they still workin on it too, i mean, you don't build such a trike for showing at local shows only    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SWIPH

Whats up bRO

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SWIPH, AMB1800, Ant-Wan, *66 ROLLERZ ONLY*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

YES SIR SWIPH !
SUPPER BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Feb 26 2009, 11:56 AM~13118758
> *YES SIR SWIPH !
> SUPPER BRO !
> *



Heres a Pic of Azriellas Trike as you have seen it before- still needed a few things- but O well- she was happy it made it to the show to display. 








ROLLERZ ONLY GHOST PATTERN ON THE OG SCHWINN TRIKE KIT- and its an OG SCHWINN FAIRLADY FRAME 

This trike went from the junkayrd to this in 3 days- including molding the trike kit- and doin the gold plating. But its all torn down now


----------



## AMB1800

i remember posting this pic just 1 hour before i left to the first show, people had no idea what i was comming with :biggrin: 









pic posted before the 2nd show :biggrin: 


and for the show in may i will be postin the same shit :biggrin:


----------



## MR CHOCO

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 25 2009, 09:47 PM~13114212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 i love this trike :worship: :worship:


----------



## jimenez bikes

nices trikes


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 26 2009, 12:08 PM~13118868
> *Heres a Pic of Azriellas Trike as you have seen it before- still needed a few things-  but O well- she was happy it made it to the show to display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY GHOST PATTERN ON THE OG SCHWINN TRIKE KIT- and its an OG SCHWINN FAIRLADY FRAME
> 
> This trike went from the junkayrd to this in 3 days- including molding the trike kit- and doin the gold plating.  But its all torn down now
> *


that's right bRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

SEE FOR YOUR SELF !


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 16 2009, 11:53 AM~13295997
> *
> 
> SEE FOR YOUR SELF !
> *


That's nice :biggrin:


----------



## leo




----------



## SWIPH

Heres My Princess trike the way it was las year as most yall have seen. 







Well Ive been rebuildin it for the past 2 weeks. SHe was suppose to help- but she moved a couple hours away-- so she couldnt-- but when we rebuild it on 2014-- she will be weldin it all as was planned.  
ANyways- heres what it looks like now- still needs the Candy sprayed-- but we doin that on monday..

Heres all the metal work 









We shot the flake las night :biggrin: 








Hers the fROnt fender I made. It aint some LASER CUT SHIT-- but its sic enough for us no doubt.










Its gonna look so sic with the Candy sprayed on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 5 2009, 11:06 PM~14109557
> *Heres My Princess trike the way it was las year as most yall have seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Ive been rebuildin it for the past 2 weeks. SHe was suppose to help- but she moved a couple hours away-- so she couldnt-- but when we rebuild it on 2014-- she will be weldin it all as was planned.
> ANyways- heres what it looks like now- still needs the Candy sprayed-- but we doin that on monday..
> 
> Heres all the metal work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We shot the flake las night :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hers the fROnt fender I made. It aint some LASER CUT SHIT-- but its sic enough for us no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its gonna look so sic with the Candy sprayed on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


that looks good bro


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

those r some tit trikes homies. :biggrin: i dont think ill post mine in here though. its got me in to some bad posiotions in here.


----------



## leo

Not completed yet but heres a preview of my newest toy


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Feb 26 2009, 11:31 AM~13118499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




WHAT UP HOMIES !


----------



## 68 CHEVY

thought it was lost ___ guess not


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## 68 CHEVY

man i love that trike


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 28 2009, 09:23 PM~15809307
> *man i love that trike
> *


THE ENGRAVIN IS CRAZY!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 28 2009, 10:18 PM~15809268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    bad ass


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 28 2009, 10:18 PM~15809268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SALAS ENGRAVING


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 28 2009, 11:30 PM~15810282
> *SALAS ENGRAVING
> *


DONT KNOW BUT ITS CLEAN!...N THE BIKE IS ALL POWDERCOATED


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 28 2009, 09:18 PM~15809268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This trike is bad ass


----------



## HNIC's LADY

the trike that my husband and I are building......
waiting on upholstery and paint!!!(｡❤‿ ❤｡)


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2009, 12:32 AM~15809385
> *     bad ass
> *



:wow: x2


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 21 2010, 06:45 PM~16954151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the trike that my husband and I are building......
> waiting on upholstery and paint!!!(｡❤‿ ❤｡)
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Here's mine :happysad:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## HNIC's LADY

wow very nice!!!(｡❤‿❤｡)


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 21 2010, 05:55 PM~16954199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD.......ASSSSS...


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY+Mar 21 2010, 06:58 PM~16954209-->
> 
> 
> 
> wow very nice!!!(｡❤‿❤｡)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hnicustoms_@Mar 21 2010, 07:42 PM~16954483
> *BAD.......ASSSSS...
> *



 Thank you HNIC crew


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 22 2010, 06:50 AM~16959862
> * Thank you HNIC crew
> *


ﾟ+｡☆*゜+。.。:.*.ﾟ ﾟ¨ﾟﾟ･*:..｡o○☆ﾟ+｡
our pleasure....keep it up!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214

my babys trike a little something for her to ride


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PASSIONATE63, *It's Johnny*
whats up johnny?


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 21 2010, 03:55 PM~16954199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheres the new seat at??


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 22 2010, 04:55 PM~16965056
> *wheres the new seat at??
> *


the trike is the seat


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 22 2010, 04:52 PM~16965028
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PASSIONATE63, It's Johnny
> whats up johnny?
> *


wat's up homie... watchu been up to??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Mar 22 2010, 04:58 PM~16965079
> *wat's up homie... watchu been up to??
> *


got t.o.c's trike kit in phoenix along with the frame. i was at the lrm show in phoenix and during setup the tank cracked so its being redone again. the kit will be painted the same color . i got a secret 20'' build up(dragon heart) also in phoenix. my donation project is sanded down 80% but needs some welding and cutting work. cuz the crank shaft is screwed up. needs replaced. plus the guy that made it welded the pedals to the crank and the crank to the sprocket and then welded the trike kit to the frame. its gonna be hectec trying to fix that. and im working with jay(syked1)on some faced parts to replace the ones that dude david never sent out to me. he just screwed that sponcership over. and lost a customer. and as many know im with the phoenix kustoms now. due to us having to end twisted minds . but its all good. how about you?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 22 2010, 07:55 PM~16965056
> *wheres the new seat at??
> *



 That was last summer .... It should be on the next show pics :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

my past and present trikes


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 22 2010, 04:56 PM~16965068
> *the trike is the seat
> *


nah was asking him fer the new engraved seat he won on the raffle from d twist.


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 22 2010, 05:24 PM~16965334
> * That was last summer .... It should be on the next show pics :biggrin:
> *


  can't wait to see it on it. if it looks kinda bad.. I'll buy it from you fer like 60.00 bucks ya maken money there..lmao...


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 23 2010, 04:45 AM~16970881
> * can't wait to see it on it. if it looks kinda bad.. I'll buy it from you fer like 60.00 bucks ya maken money there..lmao...
> *



Alright :0 but you know.... It's a BAD ASS seat so... :biggrin: Of course it will look bad  

I'll post pics as soon as I get some of the new fresh look!

But, I can sell you a straight 20'' fork for 60$ and I'll be happy with that


----------



## It's Johnny

a little something im working on, it won't show til' next year. the trike kit has a few upgrades imma do to it. watchu you guys think??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

DAM HOMIE THATS DOWN LOOKS GOOD


----------



## It's Johnny

thanx, the frame should be getting painted by the end of next week... i just don't know wat kinda kandy i wanna spray. the frame looks good i'll post pix later.


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Mar 23 2010, 11:14 AM~16973791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little something im working on, it won't show til' next year. the trike kit has a few upgrades imma do to it. watchu you guys think??
> *


them some big ass schwinn badges in the background. :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Mar 23 2010, 02:14 PM~16973791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little something im working on, it won't show til' next year. the trike kit has a few upgrades imma do to it. watchu you guys think??
> *


  I remember that we talk about that cnvrtn kit last year :biggrin: Nice to see the progress :thumbsup:


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Mar 23 2010, 12:13 PM~16974284
> *them some big ass schwinn badges in the background. :wow:
> *












yea i got two of them... gold plated and all. they just sit there in my garage. i take them to shows and put them on the side of the display but i really don't do much with them.


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Mar 23 2010, 12:14 PM~16973791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little something im working on, it won't show til' next year. the trike kit has a few upgrades imma do to it. watchu you guys think??
> *


 :0


----------



## It's Johnny

damn you seen with wat i'm working with..lol. i won't show no more. wat's up homie??


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

:biggrin:


----------



## It's Johnny

you gotta check out the frame... it's coming out pretty straight homie. wat's up with your trike?? watchu got hidding??


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Mar 23 2010, 01:14 PM~16973791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little something im working on, it won't show til' next year. the trike kit has a few upgrades imma do to it. watchu you guys think??
> *


NICE.....  KEEP US POSTED... :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## J-KAT

> _Originally posted by C VALLEY FRAMES_@Sep 19 2007, 08:58 PM~8829370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that's bad


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Mar 23 2010, 08:17 PM~16978943
> *you gotta check out the frame... it's coming out pretty straight homie. wat's up with your trike?? watchu got hidding??
> *


thats koo mines cumin out preaty gud dont kno yet if it well be done by may 30th :biggrin:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

a lil sumthin


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

TEAR DOWN TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Mar 23 2010, 06:23 PM~16978285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea i got two of them... gold plated and all. they just sit there in my garage. i take them to shows and put them on the side of the display but i really don't do much with them.
> *


u selling them


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Mar 24 2010, 12:40 PM~16986942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEAR DOWN TIME  :biggrin:
> *


nice.


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Mar 23 2010, 12:14 PM~16973791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little something im working on, it won't show til' next year. the trike kit has a few upgrades imma do to it. watchu you guys think??
> *


 :0 i love gold


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Mar 24 2010, 12:40 PM~16986942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEAR DOWN TIME  :biggrin:
> *


damn it looks so different without the box homie...i still don't know wat imma do. a box or a seat...


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 25 2010, 03:46 PM~17000280
> *:0 i love gold
> *


hell yea, but it gotta be the right gold, it can't be that flake yellow gold you know...


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 24 2010, 12:45 PM~16987003
> *u selling them
> *


i was selling them at a point but i took them off the market real quick. i don't know why but i did. i WANTED $50 for both


----------



## Danilo los Santos

trike in construction from Brasil!

100% hand made


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## hnicustoms

TTMFT.................FOR THA TRIKE'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## RareClass

"KING OF KINGS" FROM RARECLASS BIKE CLUB


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Apr 21 2010, 11:11 PM~17265873
> *"KING OF KINGS" FROM RARECLASS BIKE CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE........ :wow: :wow:


----------



## jonarellano

I just got this.


----------



## hnicustoms

NICE........U DOIN SOME THING TO IT.....???? :nicoderm:


----------



## Amahury760

HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY BIKE..IN 1998...FROM LOW RIDER MAGAZINE...MEMBERS ONLY...SAN DIEGO....TTT


----------



## RareClass

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 22 2010, 06:30 AM~17268628
> *LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE........ :wow:  :wow:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 22 2010, 04:02 PM~17272409
> *HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY BIKE..IN 1998...FROM LOW RIDER MAGAZINE...MEMBERS ONLY...SAN DIEGO....TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHIT MAN.....I REMEMBER THAT......REAL NICE HOMIE..


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Apr 22 2010, 04:20 PM~17272569
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


----------



## jonarellano

yes i plan on doing sum thing with it but not sure what yet


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 22 2010, 02:43 PM~17272777
> *SHIT MAN.....I REMEMBER THAT......REAL NICE HOMIE..
> *


THANX ..AFTER ALL THESE YEARS I STILL HAVE THE BIKE ,,,BUT MADE IT INTO A 2 WHEELER....MEMBERS ONLY...MINNIS..TTT


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Apr 21 2010, 11:11 PM~17265873
> *"KING OF KINGS" FROM RARECLASS BIKE CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMM........... :biggrin:    I LIKE THAT DISPLAY


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Feb 26 2009, 11:31 AM~13118499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


say homie how did u the turntable


----------



## RareClass

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 26 2010, 09:11 AM~17304587
> *DAMMMM........... :biggrin:       I LIKE THAT DISPLAY
> *


THANKS HOMIE BUT USUALLY IT LOOKS BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Man_520

Heres a pic of my lil brothers trike :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil_Man_520_@Apr 28 2010, 02:09 PM~17332764
> *Heres a pic of my lil brothers trike :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any bigger pics?? :biggrin:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

a lil sumthin im workn on 4 2010


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Lil_Man_520_@Apr 28 2010, 05:09 PM~17332764
> *Heres a pic of my lil brothers trike :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


........I LOVE IT :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: POST IT IN THA BABY TICYCLE'S TREAD.......


----------



## RDominguez1987




----------



## puertorican65




----------



## 89chevy89

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@Jun 15 2010, 10:51 PM~17800299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass trike!!


----------



## JAMES843

does anyone know if anyone still makes LOVE SEAT FOR A TRIKE i know AZTLAN BICYCLE does but i will not buy from them


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 13 2010, 11:46 PM~18562050
> *does anyone know if anyone still makes LOVE SEAT FOR A TRIKE i know AZTLAN BICYCLE does but i will not buy from them
> *


why? :dunno:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Sep 14 2010, 01:57 PM~18566365
> *why? :dunno:
> *



i have heard alot of bad about them


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Sep 14 2010, 01:57 PM~18566365
> *why? :dunno:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=AZTLAN+BICYCLE


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 13 2010, 11:46 PM~18562050
> *does anyone know if anyone still makes LOVE SEAT FOR A TRIKE i know AZTLAN BICYCLE does but i will not buy from them
> *


HENRY'S CUSTOMS IN LOS ANGELES..


----------



## deville

Masterlowrider.com
Never had any problems.


----------



## lilmikew86

heres mine
iZij2h7_gAA?


----------



## MEXICA

:biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86

come on post more trikes


----------



## 89chevy89

idk how to post the pic of my trike?? help sumone?? :dunno:


----------



## DVS

TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES




----------



## mr.casper

my trike


----------



## KABEL




----------



## Vm0m0

wussup homies looking for the lil popeye tricycle


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

HERES MY OLD TRIKE


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Here's one of my old trikes: 'The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike'
As most of you know I sold it last June, to one of my homies: ToneLoco 

Tone's neighborhood had a 4th of July celebration in his area by Philadelphia, PA. Tone had his nephew and niece ride the trike, bumping the sound system and hitting the switch throughout the whole parade. All decked out with some red, white and blue decorations for the holiday that celebrates our independence. 

I really miss this trike, I built it for a few of my fallen comrades that were killed on one of my combat missions, 3 June 2008 in Zormat, Afghanistan. 

it's good to see he's using this trike for good use and maintaining it's pride and honor, for which it was built for.

May my fallen brothers; SPC. Derek Holland and MAJ. Scott Hagerty rest eternally in honor and in peace, for they have paid the ultimate sacrifice for our nation.

here's some pics.




























and Tone had the trike out once again this Halloween, letting his lady rock the tribute trike around the neighborhood. 










Thanks for sharing the pics with me tone and an extra thanks for keeping 'The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike' alive and in pristine condition.


----------



## BigBlue92

TTT for all the trike builders!


----------



## BigBlue92

dew any of ya know where i can just get the axle bar and the 2 cranks just it self not the whole complete kit?


----------



## [email protected]

heres my sons trike that we have been working on little by little well get it there


----------



## [email protected]

[No message]


----------



## mr.casper

not to much but this is my trike simple n ridable!


----------



## RareClass

RARECLASS BIKE CLUB IE 
"KING OF KINGS"


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

finally figured out how too do it lmao


----------



## KABEL




----------



## [email protected]

ttt


----------



## mr.casper

thanks to pedal scraperz for some bad ass pics!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 22 2010, 09:32 PM~19136707
> *thanks to pedal scraperz for some bad ass pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   welcome


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 22 2010, 07:37 PM~19136782
> *   welcome
> *


 :worship:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

[/IMG]


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrLbLzCr3_Y


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Nov 10 2010, 10:04 PM~19034996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES MY OLD TRIKE
> *


the first pic is bad!!!


----------



## Guest

JAIME'S TRIKE


----------



## KABEL

nice ass tike's


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.




----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by MYSTIFY B.C._@Dec 13 2010, 11:11 AM~19314982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## lilmikew86

woodland show no chippin or stallin hoppin 53 inches


----------



## Suicydal65

b4











after


----------



## MR.HITMAN




----------



## 71 dreamcatcher

estilo bike's


----------



## 71 dreamcatcher

> _Originally posted by 71 dreamcatcher_@Dec 25 2010, 11:36 AM~19417685
> *estilo trike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Dec 22 2010, 02:45 AM~19391483
> *woodland show no chippin or stallin hoppin 53 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






















i wish i was there :biggrin:  no chippin  120 inches


----------



## hnicustoms

my wifes trike


----------



## hnicustoms

my aladdin trike   comin soon


----------



## TonyO

Eh just some miscellaneous trike shots I saw.


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 26 2010, 09:10 PM~19426305
> *Eh just some miscellaneous trike shots I saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lilmikew86

[/quote]
tight  but can u ride it???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Dec 26 2010, 07:01 PM~19426214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my wifes trike
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

>


tight  but can u ride it???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]


that's in the making now


----------



## lilmikew86

that's in the making now  
[/quote]


----------



## hnicustoms

> that's in the making now



[/quote]

all it needs is a crank and spocket and chains..and a seat..and it's ridin


----------



## regalicious

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 71 dreamcatcher_@Dec 25 2010, 10:36 AM~19417685
> *estilo bike's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS SICK!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## JAMES843

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 5 2011, 11:57 PM~19798411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



one of my favs.


----------



## DVS

My son's trike coming from Uso San Jose soon.


----------



## UCETAH

SLC UT


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 5 2011, 09:57 PM~19798411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Nice trike !


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 22 2011, 07:35 PM~20155561
> *TTT
> *


wheres the trike??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 22 2011, 07:42 PM~20155642
> *wheres the trike??
> *


BEHIND ME!!LOL...CAN U POST A PIC FOR ME????


----------



## lesstime

send me the pic you want vis pic message and i can i dont have any save on here


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 22 2011, 07:45 PM~20155686
> *BEHIND ME!!LOL...CAN U POST A PIC FOR ME????
> *











your trike fleet is clean bro


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 22 2011, 07:59 PM~20155909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your trike fleet is clean bro
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## vicmarcos




----------



## vicmarcos




----------



## RDominguez1987

> _Originally posted by 71 dreamcatcher_@Dec 25 2010, 12:38 PM~19417696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is a good one :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalicious

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@Mar 23 2011, 02:50 PM~20162196
> *this is a good one :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 YEAH I THINK MY TRIKE IS PRETTY COOL, NEW KRACY KUTTING PARTS COMMING SOON.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Mar 23 2011, 07:19 PM~20164220
> *YEAH I THINK MY TRIKE IS PRETTY COOL, NEW KRACY KUTTING  PARTS COMMING SOON.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by 71 dreamcatcher_@Dec 25 2010, 10:36 AM~19417685
> *estilo bike's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


really ggod looking :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## AGUILAR3

For those of you who have Schwinn trikes, are you using OG 24" or 20" rear trike kits.


----------



## Pex$i87

OLD PICS OF MY FIRST TRIKE


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 1 2011, 12:18 AM~20233619
> *For those of you who have Schwinn trikes, are you using OG 24" or 20" rear trike kits.
> *


I was using a 24"


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Apr 3 2011, 05:25 AM~20246787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that love seat is dope


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Mar 13 2011, 06:10 PM~20083014
> *My son's trike coming from Uso San Jose soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


...are the fenders skin?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 3 2011, 01:51 PM~20248836
> *...are the fenders skin?
> *


Primer


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2011, 01:57 PM~20248858
> *Primer
> *


ohh...to me it seem like ostrich skin or sumthin like it


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Mar 31 2011, 11:18 PM~20233619
> *For those of you who have Schwinn trikes, are you using OG 24" or 20" rear trike kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. prez@Apr 3 2011, 06:48 AM~20247102
> 
> I was using a 24"
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *



Thanks. 

I think I emailed about 20 members and all said they either used 24" Schwinn or after market 20". Apparently, 20" trikes are extremely rare. 

I'm glad I decided to pick this one up a few days ago

20" 3 spd Fair Lady Sting Ray


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 3 2011, 01:09 PM~20248927
> *ohh...to me it seem like ostrich skin or sumthin like it
> *


 :roflmao: I'm paisa but not that much. Waiting for one more thing to get finished before it goes to DC Customs for paint.


----------



## mr.casper

Just need some adivce/help 
Ya have any close up pics on how to installed the love seat I used the u clamps for my old seat this seat is a lil diffrent be cool if ya can help me by letting me know how or pics thanks!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 4 2011, 02:54 PM~20256478
> *Just need some adivce/help
> Ya have any close up pics on how to installed the love seat I used the u clamps for my old seat this seat is a lil diffrent be cool if ya can help me by letting me know how or pics thanks!
> *


yo knucklehead :biggrin: call me after 9pm tonight i will square you away :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 4 2011, 03:10 PM~20257364
> *yo knucklehead  :biggrin: call me after 9pm tonight i will square you away :cheesy:
> *


 :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Apr 4 2011, 06:38 AM~20253697
> *:roflmao:  I'm paisa but not that much. Waiting for one more thing to get finished before it goes to DC Customs for paint.
> *


oh...dats kewl...


----------



## DVS




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Apr 5 2011, 06:39 AM~20263215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is it too late to switch that frame out for a Schwinn? :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 5 2011, 06:28 AM~20263411
> *Is it too late to switch that frame out for a Schwinn?  :biggrin:
> *


Been thinking about that. I got my '75 Schwinn frame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Apr 5 2011, 12:09 PM~20265297
> *Been thinking about that. I got my '75 Schwinn frame.
> *


You might want to take a picture with the frames swapped out, just for shits and giggles?


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 1 2011, 01:18 AM~20233619
> *For those of you who have Schwinn trikes, are you using OG 24" or 20" rear trike kits.
> *


IM Using 26 But Have 20 Inch Whells Made For It Here Are Some Piks


----------



## Pex$i87

I found brand new 2 pairs of Kicker C104 and CVR104. Thinking about loading my trike up with a pair of these but can't decide . . . Any suggestions?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Apr 5 2011, 06:39 AM~20263215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant wait to see this one done!


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 17 2011, 05:59 PM~20573742
> *cant wait to see this one done!
> *


Couple more weeks. All chrome and engraving is back just waiting on the paint work.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 17 2011, 07:39 PM~20574107
> *Couple more weeks. All chrome and engraving is back just waiting on the paint work.
> *


NICE!...R U GONNA PUT A BOX IN THE BACK?


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 17 2011, 06:47 PM~20574170
> *NICE!...R U GONNA PUT A BOX IN THE BACK?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Apr 5 2011, 06:39 AM~20263215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey homie do u have a close up or a pic of the trike kit i need to do sumthing like dat to my trike kit bcuz my kits is differnt from da one that have da chrome plate...if u can pm or post on here plz thanks!


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 17 2011, 09:07 PM~20574921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 17 2011, 08:07 PM~20574921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aside from the Cheesy Raider sticker, this bike is simple yet stylish :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 17 2011, 08:02 PM~20574871
> *hey homie do u have a close up or a pic of the trike kit i need to do sumthing like dat to my trike kit bcuz my kits is differnt from da one that have da chrome plate...if u can pm or post on here plz thanks!
> *


pm sent


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@May 18 2011, 01:30 AM~20576230
> *aside from the Cheesy Raider sticker, this bike is simple yet stylish  :thumbsup:
> *


Ur rite I never liked that sticker neither just had da feame as a trade so kept it da same!
Thanks


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 18 2011, 07:31 AM~20577123
> *pm sent
> *


Thanks for ur help that's wat I needed!


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 18 2011, 08:08 AM~20577759
> *Thanks for ur help that's wat I needed!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrivi1967

my grandsons 68 Schwinn trike


----------



## hnicustoms

real nice.....i like that


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

heres my tribute to the topic. still in the works.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/QUOTE]


----------



## [email protected]

mr.casper said:


> hey homie do u have a close up or a pic of the trike kit i need to do sumthing like dat to my trike kit bcuz my kits is differnt from da one that have da chrome plate...if u can pm or post on here plz thanks!


Pm with pics x2 please


----------



## HATERZ_NIGHTMARE




----------



## Ant-Wan

lowrivi1967 said:


> my grandsons 68 Schwinn trike


 :thumbsup: nice!


----------



## SNAPPER818

lowrivi1967 said:


> my grandsons 68 Schwinn trike


nice bike...
whats in the back?


----------



## SNAPPER818

HATERZ_NIGHTMARE said:


>


u got any flicas of the back?
...clean bike by the way


----------



## DUBB-C




----------



## DUBB-C

SNAPPER818 said:


> u got any flicas of the back?
> ...clean bike by the way


I DO.


----------



## DUBB-C




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

from oklahoma old school but to this day still a show stopper look it up on lrm


----------



## topd0gg

vicmarcos said:


>


 Sweet bike


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## socios b.c. prez

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> View attachment 361628
> from oklahoma old school but to this day still a show stopper look it up on lrm


----------



## topd0gg

new to the lowrider bike thread, but I just picked up a trike from a homie. I'm looking to buy some white grips for it but so far I am having no luck at the local bike shops, tied ebay also but they dont carry the size. Any help is much appreciated thanks in advance. Here is a picture of the baby trike.


----------



## Fleetangel

topd0gg said:


> new to the lowrider bike thread, but I just picked up a trike from a homie. I'm looking to buy some white grips for it but so far I am having no luck at the local bike shops, tied ebay also but they dont carry the size. Any help is much appreciated thanks in advance. Here is a picture of the baby trike.
> View attachment 362255
> View attachment 362256


NICE COLOR HOMIE!


----------



## lowrivi1967

SNAPPER818 said:


> nice bike...
> whats in the back?


got a stereo with a pair of 5" speakers,and the battery is under the upholstered cover


----------



## Amahury760

MY BIKE BACK IN THE DAYS...LRM AUG.98. MEMBERS ONLY..SAN DIEGO


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Amahury760 said:


> MY BIKE BACK IN THE DAYS...LRM AUG.98. MEMBERS ONLY..SAN DIEGO


i use to love this trike so much back in the days..


----------



## Amahury760

PINK86REGAL said:


> i use to love this trike so much back in the days..


 Used to? HuH I still luv it , had it since I was 12. When I was 18 it made it in the magazine. I gave it to my son when he terned 8 and now I'm 34 and it's still sitting in my living room. Thanx bro


----------



## MEXICA

NICE TRIKES HOMIES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES IE BIKE CHAPTER WILL LIKE TO INVITE U TO THEIR FIRST ANNUAL PEDAL CAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW
$15 BIKES, $10 PEDAL CARS
ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK
WE WILL HAVE 1ST...2ND...3RD..FOR MOST CATEGORIES
ROLL IN TIME 7AM
SHOW TIME10AM TO 3PM
EVERY BODY IS WELCOME TO STAY AFTER SHOW AND ENJOY THE PARK
(ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK ALL DAY)
INFO.... VAGO (909)272-4574







​


----------



## cALLEY CAT

CALI LIFE C.C.


----------



## Fleetangel

cALLEY CAT said:


> CALI LIFE C.C.


NICE! R U GOING TO VEGAS?


----------



## cALLEY CAT

Fleetangel said:


> NICE! R U GOING TO VEGAS?


 NOT GUNNA MAKE IT THIS YEAR Goodluck out there ....


----------



## DVS

Honor Roll


----------



## lesstime

DVS said:


> Honor Roll


that is real nice i bet your son is real happy


----------



## Fleetangel

cALLEY CAT said:


> NOT GUNNA MAKE IT THIS YEAR Goodluck out there ....


thanx homie!


----------



## dave_st23

My babies trike


----------



## Fleetangel

dave_st23 said:


> My babies trike


NOW THATS LOW!!!!...I LIKE THE COLOR!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEL5YQg8zIw
Only at 75psi took first at last nights show


----------



## dave_st23

Fleetangel said:


> NOW THATS LOW!!!!...I LIKE THE COLOR!!!:thumbsup:


 Thanx homie it used to be a pixie I'm almost done with the box it resembles a 64 impala so were calling the bike "the schwinnpala" that's why I painted green like an impala.


----------



## DVS

lesstime said:


> that is real nice i bet your son is real happy


He is. He earned it with five straight years of honor roll and a principal recognition a couple times.


----------



## lilmikew86

:fool2:


----------



## Ant-Wan

dave_st23 said:


> My babies trike




front wheel is bad ass!!! Nice trike homie


----------



## Fleetangel

dave_st23 said:


> Thanx homie it used to be a pixie I'm almost done with the box it resembles a 64 impala so were calling the bike "the schwinnpala" that's why I painted green like an impala.


HAH THAT EXACTLY WUT I WANTED TO DO BUT A 63 REAR END!!...I GUESS IMA HAVE TO CHANGE MY MIND!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

more trike pics..........................


----------



## Bad Boy

this bike 16 inch


----------



## raiderhater719

Gave this to my middle daughter for Christmas......And gave my oldest daughter Despicable Me.......


----------



## furby714

damm too lucky kids sick bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719

furby714 said:


> damm too lucky kids sick bikes :thumbsup:


Thanks Bro


----------



## dailyridden

My Daily Ridden Trike


----------



## lesstime

http://youtu.be/zEL5YQg8zIw



heres T4's pixie before the new face lift


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## JAMES843




----------



## INKEDUP

Bad Boy said:


> View attachment 415616
> 
> this bike 16 inch


DAMN CLEAN!!....:nicoderm:


----------



## DVS




----------



## INKEDUP

DVS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

street trike unfinished project for sale make me an offer


----------



## RareClass




----------



## Trikejustclownin

anymore trikes


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST IE TRIKES





















LATINS FINEST OC TRIKES


----------



## dreamer1

I like the orange......Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


dreamer1 said:


> I like the orange......Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DREAMER HOW BOUT THIS TRIKE. 4SALE


FREAKY BEHAVIOR said:


> street trike unfinished project for sale make me an offer


----------



## dreamer1

It's nice bro.but I think needs a different kind of.paint.......no disrespect but that's.my opinion...how.much


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Pm him


----------



## dreamer1

Orale....


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Ttt


----------



## PINK86REGAL

My son's trike. under construction... still needs alot but its getting there...


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

*MY LOVELY TRIKE*


----------



## liljoker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

its a trike now???


liljoker said:


> View attachment 543429
> View attachment 543430


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

liljoker said:


> View attachment 543429
> View attachment 543430


That's nice


----------



## liljoker

LINCOLNSAL said:


> That's nice


thks i had it has i trike w/ hydros but i sold the trike part


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

liljoker said:


> thks i had it has i trike w/ hydros but i sold the trike part


Dam now I want a frame like that lol


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## liljoker

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Dam now I want a frame like that lol


it's for sale p.m


----------



## JAMES843

ttt


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Started working on this one....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

T T T for trikes....no progress on mine tho....hahaha


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Post up some trikes....mine still in the works


----------



## liljoker

my 16" trike






tikr


----------



## liljoker




----------



## liljoker




----------



## Tin-Tin

liljoker said:


> View attachment 673165


:thumbsup:


----------



## bluedreamz

my trike bluedreamz when making the speaker box


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE

SICK DREAMS CCBC CHICAGO SOUTH SIDE


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Trikes looking good....as soon as I get some progress on mine ill post up some pics....


----------



## Ant-Wan

New frame is on the way!


----------



## dantheman

"El juguete" FROM ATX . LIL DANNYS TRIKE.


----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## balderas909

California Dreamin


----------



## down79

Marc's STR8CLOWNIN


----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## Mixteco

TTT


----------



## dave_st23




----------



## dave_st23




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Still no progress on my trike.....just need a few more parts....might get the frame started soon


----------



## bluedreamz

How do I connect a bomb siren to my sound system??


----------

